# The Outback Rv Owners Cookbook



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Please tell me how you envision the Outbacker cookbook? What do you want to see? What price are you willing to pay for it? What physical format do you think it should be in?
We are waiting for suggestions and will implement as many ideas as we possibly can. We really want to produce the product that you as a group want.


----------



## lafpd04 (Jan 4, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> Please tell me how you envision the Outbacker cookbook? What do you want to see? What price are you willing to pay for it? What physical format do you think it should be in?
> We are waiting for suggestions and will implement as many ideas as we possibly can. We really want to produce the product that you as a group want.


Price wise. between 15-25 bucks, I guess. One recipe per page for easy view and instruction. Appetisers then main courses, then quick fixes, then deresrts and snacks. Am I off course here? Just my tiny suggestions.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

I think it's a fantastic idea. I guess I was just hoping for an 'Outbackers' cook book with camping recipies.
I have a yummy Campfire Fajitas recipe to pass on.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

WAcamper said:


> I think it's a fantastic idea. I guess I was just hoping for an 'Outbackers' cook book with camping recipies.
> I have a yummy Campfire Fajitas recipe to pass on.


I agree, I would love to see a book that is identified with this great group (Outbackers) and the thing we love to do the most (Camping)

20 to 25 dollars


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> I think it's a fantastic idea. I guess I was just hoping for an 'Outbackers' cook book with camping recipies.
> I have a yummy Campfire Fajitas recipe to pass on.


I agree, Jeff. And, yanno what? EVERY specialty cookbook we've ever bought (including camping ones) gets referred to ALL the time for all kinds of things. We've got a boatload of cookbooks but only a few are really 'camping' or TT-







. I'd LOVE to see eveyone's tried & true camping recipes and am quite sure that we'd use it in the house, too.

Price? Probably wouldn't matter much if it is an Outbacker's cookbook filled with yummy camping recipes

Darlene & company, I think its an awesome project and, judging by the number of ideas contributed by other members, I'd guess others think so too.


----------



## MattS (Oct 15, 2006)

Definately camper friendly recipes- we have alot of home ones, but we're new campers, so that would be great!


----------



## Eric&Lesley (Jul 26, 2006)

If it's feasible, I think cookbooks are nice when they are hard covered and the pages are hole punched and bound together by metal clamps. It seems that all of the cookbooks that I have that are bound with the flimsy plastic spiral end up falling apart. Some of the hard covered ones that are bound like a regular book are hard to get to stay open when you try to leave open on the counter. Just my thoughts - Lesley


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Any recipe can be used for camping or for home, I'm not sure that it has to restricted either way! A great recipe is any recipe that tastes great and is easy to prepare. To restrict the book to just camping recipes limits our market and restrict sales. My favorite books are just that, they came from some group or association but are used in the Outback as well as the house.
The book can be "Favorite Recipes From Outbackers" or however you want to relate it but why just limit it to camping recipes. Maybe if you want to list "if camping this can be done instead" but as I said a good recipe is one you can use anywhere.

That's my thoughts for what they are worth.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Needs to be about 20+ bucks and we have to make sure that the cover is designed for camping -- you know -- ain't going to fall apart and can be wiped off with water if it gets stuff on it... should be of a spiral notebook form but with pockets in both covers (front and back) for adding paper for additional notes...


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> I think it's a fantastic idea. I guess I was just hoping for an 'Outbackers' cook book with camping recipies.
> I have a yummy Campfire Fajitas recipe to pass on.


I agree, I would love to see a book that is identified with this great group (Outbackers) and the thing we love to do the most (Camping)

20 to 25 dollars
[/quote]

I agree. Stick to camping recipes, $20 to $25, with the outbacker name...









Jim


----------



## Hokie (Jul 10, 2006)

OK, I will add my 2 cents here. First of all, this is a great project, and I am certainly going to buy one no matter how it turns out. I think anywhere from $15 to $25 would be a good price. I think if you target under $20, say $19.95, then you will probably get the most sales.

I like to invent recipes when I go camping. They are usually targeted to be 1 pot or 1 pan meals that the kids will enjoy as well. When I find a keeper, such as my quick "Dirty Rice" the kids usually request it at home as well. I don't consider camping recipes just to be something you cook over the fire or some "meat on a stick". The Outback certainly has a lot of the same conveniences that you have at home, stove, oven, microwave. Perhaps the ingredient list is much more limited when camping....I certainly don't take my entire spice rack.

So in summary, I would really like the cookbook to have the Outbackers.com identity with recipes that I would mostly use while camping but never hestitate to use at home either. By identity I mean with real live rally pictures (Darlene had this idea already) intermingled along with small 1 page stories intermingled as well. Rally stories such as how Vern created the website, or how Gary starts a campfire. Sort of a cookbook with a small scrapbook flavor.

Now that I have everyone's attention....how about some more Outbackers.com shirts and hats? Us newer members are in need of these!!!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

What about a style of binding that can be seperated so we can add updates to it every year or two.
We made these for our family a few years ago but it was too much work for us to do it alone so we
only wound up doing 1 update.Others in the family still use it to add their recpipes though.

Another idea would be to create an e-cookbook on this site where we would all contribute to the sections
(soups,appetizers,etc) and we could either print-off or download to portable device for use.We could have an official Outbackers paper and 
binder made to keep them in.We could also add feedback or vote for the best ones at the bottom of the page.

Just more food for thought!

Ed


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

These are all great ideas!!! I like the pockets idea.

Thanks Darlene for all your work on this!!

Brenda


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

I also like the binder idea so we could add more pages to when needed. I also like the idea of the cover being pretty durable and easy to clean, especially for camping. 
about $20.00. 
chabbie


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

How about a section related to camping favorites?

These would be ones that are easy, and are particularly good for camping.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As said most recipes can be done at home or camping. For me the defining thing might be time involved.

I have about 40 cookbooks home and yes, a lot of the recipes can be done when camping. I was hoping for a cookbook that is full of recipes that can be done when camping with minimal work and time. It could be something as simple as what someone adds to chopmeat to make a better burger. There are a lot of people who have made simple but great tasting meals that you do not have to spend 2 hrs making. If most of the recipes reflect that, for me, cost is not an issue. I will want it.

John


----------



## tripphammer (Oct 3, 2006)

OK, here's my two cents worth. I like the idea of a ring binder. I like the idea that the recipes should focus on camping. One of my important cooking tools whether cooking out of the Roo or when floating down a river is a dutch oven. I know there are lots of Dutch Oven cookbooks out there however here's the other part of the plan... At each rally, how about a cookoff featuring selected recipes. Might be kind of fun.

Take Care
Tripp


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Wow the ideas are flowing here are my favorites

1. binder style with a durable cover.

2.like the price range of 20 to 25 $'s

3. There are a lot of families on Outbacker's and this book could get very big very fast, so I like the idea of sticking to recipes we prepare while camping. Several of our camping favorites are also at home weeknight favorites that I have simplified prep ingred. etc to take on the road. So I would probably submit that version of the recipe.

Mrs. Happycamper


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Any more thoughts on this?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

These ideas sound good. Especially the ones about the washable, durable cover, three-ring binder, camping recipes.









I'll get one.

Mark


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I like the idea of a camping recipe book with relatively easy good tasting recipes and like John said, don't take hours to make. When we're camping, we don't like to spend a lot of time prepping, cooking and cleaning up. We're out there to relax and enjoy the time together.

Mike


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

I like many of the ideas already listed. Binder, maybe pockets or a way to add new recipes. I would like a variety of recipes just easy to make on the road. Anything from drinks to main dishes to desserts. Maybe a fun with kids section?

My Mom wrote cookbook when she was part of a Home Economics division at Baltimore Gas & Electric. It was called Maryland Classics. Some of the section included were beverages, one dish meals, sides, desserts, meats, etc. Anyway my point is ...they were all Maryland Classics.

Many people said camping recipes. What do we envision here? We should give a little more info. so we get what would be useful in the Outback... crock pots, grillling, dutch ovens, camper ovens, quick & easy. What sections should be included in a camping cookbook?

Michelle


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I agree with Mike...a Camping Cookbook.

Easy recipes, heavy on OUTDOOR cooking. (ie, grilling, Dutch Oven, Pie Irons, Open Fire cooking, foil packet recipes, etc)

Recipes all edited like this:

Beer gauge: Time it takes the average camper to drink one 12 oz beer.

Open Fire Recipe:

*Hot Dog on a Bun*










*This recipe has a 2 beer prep time, and 1 beer cook time*

1 Package Hot Dogs (Turkey or beef)
1 Package of Buns (same number, or less. Someone always drops a dog in the fire!)
1 Stick (can be wood...but don't destroy a tree to get it, or nice metal pronged fork made for campfires)
Your favorite toppings: Chili, cheese, onion, kraut, relish etc.
Condiments of your choice.

You will need to light a fire in your firepit. Flammable liquids will take away from that excellant nitrate flavor!
Open packages, skewer hot dogs on stick and hold above fire to desired doneness. Rotation of the fork is critical to even cooking. Insert dog into bun, add toppings, & condiments. Pototo chips, potato salad, or baked beans make great side dishes. Supervise children around/near fire.

*This dish goes great with a domestic or imported beer. I like a pale ale, as it compliments the chili topping.
Enjoy!*


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh, yeah, Jolly!! Now you're talking!! Thanks for the pic to make my mouth water!!








Darlene


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes, Jolly now you are being more specific... I think this will help them plan for a sucessful cookbook.









Michelle


----------



## toolman (Jul 12, 2005)

My DW made a cookbook several years ago as part of a fundraiser when my kids were in pre-school. She made them herself but there are several services out there that will make them in any format for you if you send them the recipes, pics, etc. If I remember right you had several options to choice from. i.e. Hardcover, Laminated, Spiral bound, Binder, etc.

Toolman


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

I guess to me a recipe book is more than just instructions like open package and grill. We have full kitchens in these units and I for one use it to its fullest. I guess I just have a different viewpoint.
Good luck
Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Northern Wind said:


> I guess to me a recipe book is more than just instructions like open package and grill. We have full kitchens in these units and I for one use it to its fullest. I guess I just have a different viewpoint.
> Good luck
> Steve


That was just a quick (and humorous) layout I was offering up.
I realize many people cook in the OUTBACK, including me. I just think there will be more people needing a cookbook for camping on the weekend rather than preparing a Baked Alaska or something. (not that you couldn't if you wanted to)


----------



## Tracey (Jan 24, 2007)

I'd love to see some of the dishes that we've had at the rallies. 







Talk about not walking away hungry!!

We tend to cook outside, either grill or outdoor stove, so keeping recipes simple would be a great feature. We just bought a cookbook for the crock pot. Haven't tried any yet but recipes that don't require a lot of prep time are ideal for camping.

We'll buy one for sure!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

The plan all along was to have a book with easy recipes in all catagoiefs from beverages ( Tami's Appletinis), Side dishes (don't you get tired of the same old stuff all the time, to a fun with kids section, one meal dishes (in case of rain and you don't want to cook outside), a grilling section, deserts section, crock pot section, open fire (Dutch oven, pie oven, foil packet) section, etc. All the recipes would have, of course been easy recipes that could be used while camping, but made at home as well because if you enjoy it while you are camping, you may want to have it at home in the off season when you wish you were camping . I am still not clear from the posts I have seen if this is what you are looking for, or if you want to only have actual campfire recipes. Please clear this up for the committee.
Darlene


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We all pretty much have the same equipmentâ€¦

Maybe sections like(but not limited to) :

*One skillet/DO meals
*Dishes for a Crowd ... Dinner, Lunch & Breakfast
*Quick and Easy Lunch
*Take it to the Beach
*Take it on a Hike
*Quick Sides 
*Quick and Easy Breakfast
*camp fire meal
*Hobo-pies
*Dutch Oven
*Meals "pre" prepared at home
*Full course Outback Dinner
*Beverages for Everyone
*Beverages for Adults

You get the idea?

I would kinda like ideas for my camper. I know how to cook at home...â€¦ 
But it's great when you hear tips for cooking in 
the Outback oven, outdoor cook center, Portable B-B-Q gas and coal,
camp fire.

Also, Laminated and Spiral bound so it's easy to flip and you can fold it 
back to show only one page. I think depending on how large(pgs) color pictures...
I would expect to pay $20-$30 for a "quality" made book. Quality is why
we bought our Outback and most will buy something if it is of good quality!

Just a thoughtâ€¦

MaeJae


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Obviously anything you can cook while camping, you can cook while at home. Also some of your recipes you cook at home , can be done while camping. I would like to see the book as all recipes that are doable while camping. When camping, time to prepare is a consideration as well as ease of preperation. The exception to time would be the crockpot section. As for needing 2, I can walk to the backyard to get the book out of the trailer once in a while if I need it, but thats because mine is in the yard.

I do like Pete s suggestion tho. 1 beer, prep time, 2 beer cook time.









John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Personally, I think Mae Jae hit it pretty much on the head. Easy recipes for cooking while camping, not necessarily on an open fire, BTW. Recipes we could use at home, too, if we have the mind to, but mostly for camping.

Different sections like Mae Jae noted.

Durable cover, washable, three-ring binder to make it lie flat and easily removable if desired, pretty camping pictures (Outback-related of course), cooking tips from fellow Outbackers, actual pictures of the end result where and if it can be easily done.

I'm looking forward to getting mine and will use it often.

Mark


----------



## Gemsters (Jul 7, 2006)

How about "Outbackers Lip Smackers"?
section ideas...outdoor recipes, crock pot recipes, kids cooking,
men cooking, back pack recipes, drinks
I like 3 ring binder and also $15.00
I have a few recipes to contribute if needed.
Teri


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Wow Darlene...you have taken on a tough job. I for one thank you for all of your efforts to date! I suggest...just remember...none of us would be able to please everyone....read the posts and go with the main concensus. Thanks again for taking on this huge project...if I can help let me know. Dina


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have concerns about the post PDX Doug made under "POLLS". I don't think any of us are intending to start a cooking contest here, where our recipes will be judged by a panel, etc. Is that what you plan, Darlene? Like I posted on that thread, we all have different tastes, including regional and ethnic favorites, that others may not enjoy, but we learn to enjoy things by trying them. Also, we all have recipes we've used for years that we got from friends/family. Are we supposed to research them to make sure they haven't been published anywhere before??








Darlene


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

sgalady said:


> I have concerns about the post PDX Doug made under "POLLS". I don't think any of us are intending to start a cooking contest here, where our recipes will be judged by a panel, etc. Is that what you plan, Darlene? Like I posted on that thread, we all have different tastes, including regional and ethnic favorites, that others may not enjoy, but we learn to enjoy things by trying them. Also, we all have recipes we've used for years that we got from friends/family. Are we supposed to research them to make sure they haven't been published anywhere before??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darlene, I absolutely have never had any plan to exclude any recipe from this book. This was to have been a book about our favorite recipes. The only way a recipe would have been amended was if 2 or 3 people would have submitted the very same recipe. What I would have done in this case instead of printing it 3 times is that I would have given credit to all members who submitted that recipe and printed it once. If we had gotten say 30 recipes for potato salad, we may have had to make a decision about what would have been submitted based upon different tastes (ie: southern, baked potato salad, mustard, sour cream etc) and probably would have to submit those who came in first in order to be as fair as possible. These decisions are unavoidable sometimes and heart wrenching because I would never intentionally hurt the feelings of anyone here. I was not trying, Darlene to print a book that would be published world wide. This was to me a labor of love to give my time to print recipes that you all have shared with your family and friends. It is not my place to exclude anyone. Believe me, I have tried plenty of recipes in nationally published books that I found I didn't like. How could I be qualified to reject a recipe that had say blueberries in it just because I don't eat blueberries. I think this had become more complicated now than it ever should have been. Just believe me when I say, that I did not have anything to do with the proposal.

Darlene P


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, Darlene,
That's what cookbooks I've bought from churches/social clubs have done in the past, about giving credit to 3 people for the same recipe, etc. Also, most of them sell for $10-$12 each, and I think, with postage, the cost shouldn't be over about $15, realistically. I think that would allow for a small donation, also, to the forum, as skippershe did on her license plates deal. Nobody had a problem with that!
I certainly don't think you are the type of person to want to exclude anyone, Darlene, and I appreciate that it was meant as a gift of your time to the members. I also feel that your heart's not in it anymore, due to all the stipulations put on it, and I don't exactly blame you. You were giving freely of your time to do this for everyone, and organization of such a project takes a lot of time.
Since the cookbook was your idea, and now there's been so many rules/limitations put on it, why don't we just post our favorite recipes, here, and just continue sharing them, as we have in the past, just maybe on a greater volume. Everybody can buy their own 3 ring-binder, if that's what they want and print off and laminate the recipes they like!! Sounds like a winner to me!!








Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

sgalady said:


> why don't we just post our favorite recipes, here, and just continue sharing them, as we have in the past, just maybe on a greater volume. Everybody can buy their own 3 ring-binder, if that's what they want and print off and laminate the recipes they like!! Sounds like a winner to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that sounds like a capital idea, Darlene!









And in the mean time, maybe we can get back to what we do best around here...
Talking about camping and our Outbacks! Spring is just around the corner!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> why don't we just post our favorite recipes, here, and just continue sharing them, as we have in the past, just maybe on a greater volume. Everybody can buy their own 3 ring-binder, if that's what they want and print off and laminate the recipes they like!! Sounds like a winner to me!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that sounds like a capital idea, Darlene!









And in the mean time, maybe we can get back to what we do best around here...
Talking about camping and our Outbacks! Spring is just around the corner!









Happy Trails,
Doug
[/quote]
x2

With thanks to Darlene (previshgang) for raising the Cookbook possibility again to the members. An idea which, by the way, had already gone back to sleep once.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

X3!

and they all lived happily ever after


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Probably the best decision that I have seen come from this place in a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

I think I'll just stick to reading the mods section. . .


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

Does this mean the cookbook idea is going to be filed with the JOKES? Another topic we shouldnt talk about? just curious.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I'd like to take this time to thank Darlene Prevish for trying to put together a cookbook, not once, but twice. It showed that she was dedicated to trying to help her fellow campers, and give freely of her time, to compile it. However, it did not work. However, we should still acknowledge Darlene's efforts and time spent to research companies, etc. 
Thank you, Darlene Prevish, of the Prevish Gang!!
Darlene (sgalady)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Darlene s idea of a cookbook is still a good idea. It got caught up (I believe) into being a Outbackers camping cookbook and after rereading all the threads and posts, maybe that was not the original intent. Dougs concern s over legal issues were valid, but maybe the original idea is still doable, you just cannot use the Outbackers name on it. Darlene could still do a cookbook within the original foremat she had planned with help from her Outbacker friends. It really would be a shame to waste all the effort and time put in so far. We would know where it came from. There would be nothing wrong with discussing it here.

John


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> Darlene s idea of a cookbook is still a good idea. It got caught up (I believe) into being a Outbackers camping cookbook and after rereading all the threads and posts, maybe that was not the original intent. Dougs concern s over legal issues were valid, but maybe the original idea is still doable, you just cannot use the Outbackers name on it. Darlene could still do a cookbook within the original foremat she had planned with help from her Outbacker friends. It really would be a shame to waste all the effort and time put in so far. We would know where it came from. There would be nothing wrong with discussing it here.
> 
> John


John,
I doubt her heart's in it now, and I don't blame her one little bit!!
Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Thank you Darlene for all the work you did.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Bummer I was really looking forward to a new cookbook and one that was for camping









Is there a way we could post any recipes in a area that had only recipes and no chit chat? if you go to the recipe forum there is more chit chat to go through to find a single recipe the same problem with the where to camp forum you have to dig through more junk just to find the place you might be interested in?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

N7OQ said:


> Bummer I was really looking forward to a new cookbook and one that was for camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,
Depending upon the response and if people still want this project to go ahead, I'm sure it could still be done. Just hold tight and we'll see if people have lost interest in it or still support it.

Darlene P


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Bummer I was really looking forward to a new cookbook and one that was for camping
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bill,
Depending upon the response and if people still want this project to go ahead, I'm sure it could still be done. Just hold tight and we'll see if people have lost interest in it or still support it.

Darlene P
[/quote]

OK I will keep my fingers crossed, thanks


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

[EDIT] In light of the ongoing issue, and hoping that it does not start a problem, I have removed my original post and will not seek an answer to my questions. 
NobleEagle

P.S.

Darlene,
Thanks for your efforts, I hope this all works out. It would be great to see something like this available to those who can appreciate it.
Paul


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

I can/would appreciate it Darlene. When we camp we make good food the easy way. I wanted to make a chili recipe today I knew I had found our Outbacker website. It is easy, crockpot, and would warm our bones later today. I looked through 2 slowcooker and 4 different Betty Crocker cookbooks on our hutch, and those chili recipes are so complex- some had up to 12 ingredients. I wish I had a camping cookbook in the house right about now. So here I am on the forum about to do a chili search for that one recipe. I would support a camping cookbook. Thanks for all your time + effort so far Darlene, and just know that I, and apparently many others, do appreciate all you have done and hopefully will continue to do..Paula..


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

pjb2cool said:


> P.S.
> 
> Darlene,
> Thanks for your efforts, I hope this all works out. It would be great to see something like this available to those who can appreciate it.
> Paul










I can/would appreciate it Darlene. When we camp we make good food the easy way. I wanted to make a chili recipe today I knew I had found our Outbacker website. It is easy, crockpot, and would warm our bones later today. I looked through 2 slowcooker and 4 different Betty Crocker cookbooks on our hutch, and those chili recipes are so complex- some had up to 12 ingredients. I wish I had a camping cookbook in the house right about now. So here I am on the forum about to do a chili search for that one recipe. I would support a camping cookbook. Thanks for all your time + effort so far Darlene, and just know that I, and apparently many others, do appreciate all you have done and hopefully will continue to do.








[/quote]

Paula, that is so ironic! The first recipe I typed into the cookbook I had been working on for the group was my chili recipe, which is about as easy as they come. I have been given the okay to proceed with the cookbook, but it can not in any way be affiliated with Outbackers.com. Members from the site would be allowed to contribute, but it would have to be understood that it was a cookbook by Outback RV owners, and not the site itself. Would you still want the cookbook under these conditions?

Darlene


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I would!


----------



## wade2006 (Jan 12, 2007)

A cookbook is a great idea!!! How will it be available to us? Where can we send recipes and what kind? I'm interested. Thanks!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Sounds good to me Darlene. If you need any help with putting it together just let me know. I am retired with plenty of time on my hands.

Leon


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

ok2az said:


> A cookbook is a great idea!!! How will it be available to us? Where can we send recipes and what kind? I'm interested. Thanks!


Once all the recipes are submitted and we know how many recipes would be a part of the book, we will be able to know what the price would be for each book. We would have to add the cost of postage for each one plus the cost of whatever it will be shipped in. I would think we could keep the cost of the cookbook to anywhere from $15-20, but we cannot know this for sure until we know how many recipes would be submitted.

The recipes will be submitted online. I will give the contributors an access code and instructions on how to submit your recipes. It is really easy to do. I have already done at least 7 I think.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Sounds good to me Darlene. If you need any help with putting it together just let me know. I am retired with plenty of time on my hands.
> 
> Leon


That's a great offer Leon. I will take you up on this. Anyone else interested in helping?

Darlene


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Yes, we still want a cookbook!

Thank you.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Sounds good to me Darlene. If you need any help with putting it together just let me know. I am retired with plenty of time on my hands.
> 
> Leon


Yep, Darlene, you need to give Leon something to do. We don't have enough rallies to keep him busy!!








BTW, you know I'm retired, too, and I can surely help you, and would be very willing to help, as well.








Sure am glad this project is going to proceed without any further problems!!








You know I was an RN, when I worked, but I was a GREAT secretary, as well, and still type very fast and efficiently.








Also, I definitely want one, too!!








Darlene


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Would you still want the cookbook under these conditions?

Darlene
[/quote]

You betcha, girl! I will be in line right up front.

Sluggo


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Darlene--

Do you want me to help still? Let me know. I still would like to help if you need it.

Brenda


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Darlene--
> 
> Do you want me to help still? Let me know. I still would like to help if you need it.
> 
> Brenda


I would love to have your help Brenda.

Darlene


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

prevish gang said:


> Darlene--
> 
> Do you want me to help still? Let me know. I still would like to help if you need it.
> 
> Brenda


I would love to have your help Brenda.

Darlene
[/quote]

Yippee! Would you still like me to be in charge of Appetizers/Beverages, or do you need me in another capacity?

Brenda


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

outbackinMT said:


> Darlene--
> 
> Do you want me to help still? Let me know. I still would like to help if you need it.
> 
> Brenda


I would love to have your help Brenda.

Darlene
[/quote]

Yippee! Would you still like me to be in charge of Appetizers/Beverages, or do you need me in another capacity?

Brenda
[/quote]

That would be great, but I may have you do something else as well. I guess it depends upon the # if volunteers that come through. I feel like we are starting from scratch. I will be in touch. I am really into a busy pattern with my business all of a sudden and with the weather starting to break, it will soon be time to camp, but hopefully we can get this thing going soon.

Darlene


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Thanks Darlene--all I can say is YAYYYY Camping season!!!!!







I'll talk to you soon. We are getting together with our camping friends this weekend to start planning our trips. I can't wait to have an actual planned camping trip to look forward to.

Brenda


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

BUMP to get that SPAM off the top


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> BUMP to get that SPAM off the top


SPAM? SPAM??? well, here's some more! SPAM


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> BUMP to get that SPAM off the top


SPAM? SPAM??? well, here's some more! SPAM








[/quote]

*& more*








Well it is a recipe thread


----------



## The Stephensons (Jul 10, 2007)

So ... is there an OUTBACKERS.COM CAMPING COOKBOOK out there somewhere?!?! If so, how/where can I buy a copy?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

uh....no


----------

